# Driving in Abu Dhabi



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi all,

When coming over from UK to start work are you able to hire a car with an international driving licence or is this not allowed? Or do you have to get taxis everywhere?

Thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Once your residency is in process, you cannot drive on an IDL. You can only apply for a UAE license once you have your Emirates ID card.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> Once your residency is in process, you cannot drive on an IDL. You can only apply for a UAE license once you have your Emirates ID card.


The application letter for EID card also works for UAE driving licence application - in practice you can hire a car with a UK licence until your residency visa is stamped in your passport, although Bedougirl's advice might be safer to ensure you're covered by rental insurance in the event of any accident. 

Once you have your visa getting the UAE licence issued takes an hour or two and you can then send a copy to your hire car provider to update the file.


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ok thanks.

Are taxis pretty safe? I'm female and my husband won't be joining me until about a month after I arrive


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Taxis are generally considered safe, as is life here in general, if you're concerned there are also online apps for booking rides (careem, Uber etc) which generally have professional drivers who know where they're going or have sat nav - neither is guaranteed with normal cabs 

Unless your company will start processing your visa before you arrive it's probably ok to book a hire car for a month then see where your visa application is at (and add your husband as a driver with his IDL when he arrives) - having a car will usually be more convenient and less hot than using taxis, depending on where you live and work. Most hire car firms will let you pay the monthly rate pro rata for actual days used after 21 days' rental, if you need to return it early or can't drive for a little bit once you have a visa and while you get a UAE licence).

Buses are also pretty good, cheap and reliable, if you like that sort of thing


----------



## jhmaeng (Mar 16, 2015)

I was refused car rental once they saw that I entered with a work permit, even though I had not yet even started the Emirates ID process (apparently the entry stamp in the passport is different between visitor and work permit, not that I can read it myself!).

If you have a half decent PRO the whole thing should not take much longer than 2 weeks. Unless you live or work very out of the way, taxis (and even more conveniently these days, Uber) should suffice for that duration at least.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
All Abu Dhabi taxis are fitted with a CCTV system for the protection of the driver and passengers.
The same will not be true for the other private hire companies.
We therefore feel safer using taxis in Abu Dhabi than the other services.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## novicepate (Dec 31, 2015)

taxis are safe.cctv and hiring policy of uae about blue collar workers... sorry to mention about that..,./


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

novicepate said:


> taxis are safe.cctv and hiring policy of uae about blue collar workers... sorry to mention about that..,./


Sorry - your post does not actually make any sense.


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks all for the comments, good to know about the taxis.


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> novicepate said:
> 
> 
> > taxis are safe.cctv and hiring policy of uae about blue collar workers... sorry to mention about that..,./
> ...


I don't understand this either, are you saying the taxi hiring policy isn't safe?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Expat5928 said:


> I don't understand this either, are you saying the taxi hiring policy isn't safe?


Hi,
I doubt a member that only joined in December is really qualified to comment on public transport experiences in Abu Dhabi!
As previously stated - all taxis in Abu Dhabi have a CCTV system that records the sound and video of your journey.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Expat5928 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this either, are you saying the taxi hiring policy isn't safe?
> ...


Ok thanks for your help Steve


----------

